# Al Corniche Medical Centre, Sharjah....anyone been?



## Xicagalesa (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi,
I have bought a year's dental insurance fom Cobone which announced that my dentist is going to at the Al Corniche Medical Centre in Sharjah.

I've recently broken my front teeth and in need of veneers which are not cheap! I was wondering if anyone has been and can comment on the dentist(s) at the Corniche and what they thought. 

Thanks a million!
Emma


----------

